# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Գենամոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերք

## Ֆրեյա

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ

Մի քանի օր առաջ հեռուստատեսությամբ դիտցի մի հաղորդում, որտեղ բացահայտվում էր, թե ինչքան վնաս է մոդիֆիկացված գեներով բույսերը սննդի մեջ օգտագործելը. ռուս կենսաբանները արել էին փորձ, որի ընթացքում մկներին կերակրել էին մոդիֆիկացված գեներ պարունակող սոյայով, և այլ բանջարեղեններով: Արդյունքում, արդեն 3-4 սերնդում ծնվում էին մեռած, կամ հիվանդ ձագեր:
Չնայած դրան՝ արտադրողները պնդում են, որ այդ մթերքները անվնաս են:
Այժմ, Ռուսաստանը ընդունել է օրենք, որը պարտադրում է արտադրողին նշել մոդիֆիկացված նյութերի առկայության մասին:  

Իսկ ինչ անենք մենք՞՞՞   Որոշ արտադրանքների վրա նույնիսկ բաղադրությունն է բացակաում:  Ինչպես կարող ենք պաշտպանվել անորակ սննդից՞

----------

Ֆոտոն (10.09.2012)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ
> Չնայած դրան՝ արտադրողները պնդում են, որ այդ մթերքները անվնաս են:
> Այժմ, Ռուսաստանը ընդունել է օրենք, որը պարտադրում է արտադրողին նշել մոդիֆիկացված նյութերի առկայության մասին:  
> 
> Իսկ ինչ անենք մենք՞՞՞   Որոշ արտադրանքների վրա նույնիսկ բաղադրությունն է բացակաում:  Ինչպես կարող ենք պաշտպանվել անորակ սննդից՞


Եթե դա նույն գենետիկ սնունդնն է, որի մասին գիտեմ ապա դա չի կարող անվնաս լինել աըդ սնունդը որպես կանոն շատ լավ տեսք ունի, բայց ինքը վնասակար է ոչ միայն սերունդների այլ հենց ընդունող անձի համար-  որքան գիտեմ այն զգալիորեն կարճացնում է կյանքը…

----------


## Alien

Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերքի տարածումն աշխարհում նույնպես բռնի պրոցես է, որքան Կոկա Կոլա-ի ու նման այլ գլոբալ կորպոռացիաների "զարգացումը": Դրանք տարածվում են տեղական փոքր բիզնեսների հաշվին` վերջիններիս ճնշելով ու ոչնչացնելով..... ԱՄՆ-ում գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված ցորենի կամ այլ հատիկեղենի տարածման համար հաճախ նախ դիմում են գյուղատնտեսներին, առաջարկելով նրանց սեփական կամքով ընդունել իրենց պայմաններն ու ստորագրել համագործակցության շատ թանկարժեք պայմանագիրը: Բնականաբար մեծ մասը մերժում են, սակայն դրանով գործը չի ավարտվում: Այդ առաջարկը ներկայացրած կորպոռացիան թաքուն ինքնաթիռով շաղ է տալիս իր գենոմոդիֆիկացված սերմերը իր առաջարկը մերժած գյուղատնտեսի դաշտերի վրա, վարակում դրանք: Ապա, երբ բերքը հասունանում է, այդ կորպոռացիան գալիս է "ստուգելու" դաշտերը, ու իբրև թե պատահաբար յհայտնաբերում, որ իր սերմերն այդտեղ աճում են: Իհարկե դրան հետևում է դատական երկար ու տանջալի պրոցես, գյուղատնտեսը ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ ու ցնցված, ստիպված է լինում բացատրություններ փնտրել,,, սակայն միևնույն է դա չի օգնում, նա տանուլ է տալիս ու իր արտերն առնում է տվյալ կորպոռացիան` այնտեղ իր թունավոր անասուն սնունդը աճցնելու համար: Բացի այդ, դաշտն այնպես է վարակվում, որ եթե նույնիսկ գյուղատնտեսը դատը հաղթի էլ, միևնույն է այլևս չի կարողանա նորմալ սերմեր աճեցնել այդ նույն դաշտում մի ահագին ժամանակ, ստիպված է լինելու այդ ապուշությունն աճեցնել ու սերունդներ վտանգել, հանուն բիզնեսի: Ատում եմ ժամանակակից աշխարհի հիմարությունները: Անդիմանալի մարազմ ա ուղղակի~~~~

----------


## Dayana

Ես վերջերս ինչ-որ տեղից իմացա, որ կոկա-կոլա-ն վնասում է ատամներին  :Xeloq:  Բացի այդ, եթե հում միսը 6 ժամ թողնենք կոկա_կոլա-ով լի բաժակում, միսը կսկսի քայքայվել   :Shok:  Տեղյակ ե՞ք արդյոք այդ մասին։

----------


## Երվանդ

Վնասում է և օգտագործողին և սերունդին, հիմնավոր կասկածներ կան որ ամերիկացի երեխեքի մոտ նկատվող անորմալ գիրություն կտրուկ աճը հենց ծնողների ու ծնվելուց հետո նաև իրենց օգտագործած սննդի հետևանք է

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծեմ, Հայաստանի սպառողների միությունը ինչ-որ քայլեր ձեռնարկում է այդպիսի սննդամթերք ներկրելը սահմանափակելու համար:

Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ արդյունավետ լինի:
Գենամոդիֆիկացված մթերքները կարող են թաքնված լինել տարրրրբբեեեեեր ապրանքներում:
Օրինակ, թխվածք, շոկոլադ, մակարոնեղեն, նույնիսկ շուկայի կարտոֆիլը, լոլիկը և այլ մթերքները կարող են պարունակել վատ գեներ, քանի որ տարիներ առաջ Հայաստան են ներկրվել ամերիկյան սերմեր, գենամոդիֆիկացված գեներ պարունակող տեսակներ, որոնք ցրտադիմացկուն են, շուտ են աճում…

Եթե որևէ մթերք պարունակում է սոյա, 90 տոկոս հավանականություն կա, որ այդ սոյան վատն է, քանի որ արտադրվող սոյայի միայն 20 տոկոսն է արտադրվում բնական պայմաններում

----------


## Second Chance

> Իհարկե դրան հետևում է դատական երկար ու տանջալի պրոցես, գյուղատնտեսը ամեն ինչից անտեղյակ ու ցնցված, ստիպված է լինում բացատրություններ փնտրել,,, սակայն միևնույն է դա չի օգնում, նա տանուլ է տալիս ու իր արտերն առնում է տվյալ կորպոռացիան` այնտեղ իր թունավոր անասուն սնունդը աճցնելու համար: Բացի այդ, դաշտն այնպես է վարակվում, որ եթե նույնիսկ գյուղատնտեսը դատը հաղթի էլ, միևնույն է այլևս չի կարողանա նորմալ սերմեր աճեցնել այդ նույն դաշտում մի ահագին ժամանակ, ստիպված է լինելու այդ ապուշությունն աճեցնել ու սերունդներ վտանգել, հանուն բիզնեսի: Ատում եմ ժամանակակից աշխարհի հիմարությունները: Անդիմանալի մարազմ ա ուղղակի~~~~


 :Think: Որքանով որ տեղյակ եմ այդ սերմերը չեն կարող 2րդ անգամ պտուղ տալ, այսինքն արհեստական ճանապարհով ստացված սերմը մեկ անգամ է աճում- նրա պտղից ստացվածը արդեն անպտուղ է

----------


## dvgray

Շատերը երևի կհիշեն տարիներ առաջ Անգլիայում տավարի սպանդը  ու մի քանի տարի առաջվա թռչնագրիպը:
Հիմա էլ  խոզի գրիպը…
…
կարծում եմ այս երեք կենդանիները ամենաշատն են ենթարկվել գենետիկական մակարդակի վրա ձևախեղումների և ահա դրա արդյունքը:
…
կարծում եմ տարբեր "գրիպները" և եսիմ ինչ անունով մահացու վիրուասկիրների տարածումը հերևանք է հենց գենետիկական միջամտությունների:

Գենետիկական մոդիֆիկացիաները իհարկե բերեցին դրական որոշ արդյունքների: սակայն նրա բացասական կողմերը այնքան կործանիչ են, որ կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է մարդկություն կրեր սովի հետ կապված զրկանքներ, քան այսիսի ռիսկային գոտի մտներ:

եվ ահա սոսկալի  արդյուններից մեկը արդեն առկա է: Այդ "գրիպը /խոզի/" տարածվում է արդեն մարդուց  մարդ:

----------


## նախշուն

Հուլիսի 21-ին 
էկոլոգիական ամսվա շրջանակներում  "Էսպաս" կենտրոնում տեղի կունենա կենդանիների պաշտպանությանը նվիրված 

                   " Гамбургер без прикрас" 

 30 րոպեանոց ֆիլմի դիտում, քննարկում, ինչպես նաև մրգահյութային հյուրասիրություն~~ 

Հրավիրում ենք բոլոր բուսակերներին և ոչ բուսակերներին կանաչ խնջույքի: 

Մենք ընտրել ենք ավելի ներդաշնակ, խելամիտ, առանց սպանդի ու բռնության, բնությանը մոտ ճանապարհ (ապրելակերպ)~ 

Եթե հետաքրքրեց~միացե'ք և դուք~
18:30 Նալբանդյան 29

----------


## Zangezur

Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված օրգանիզմներ
	    Դեռ վաղ ժամանակներից, երբ մարդը սնունդ հայթայթելու համար որսից և բուսահավաքից անցավ հողագործությանը և անասնապահությունը, սկսեց զբաղվել իրեն անհրաժեշտ բույսերի և կենդանիների նոր, ավելի արդյունավետ տեսակների սւոացմամբ: Աւդ գործընթացը միշտ էլ երկար ժամանակ է պահանջել նույնիսկ տասնյակ տարիների քրտնաջան աշխատանք: Սակայն 1970-ականների վերջերին և 1980-ի սկզբներին առաջ եկան գենային ինժեներիայի արագ և արմատական միջոցներ, որոնց օգնությամբ հնարավոր դարձավ օրգանիզմի հատկությունները փոխել անհրաժեշտ ուղղությամբ, ներմուծել նոր օտարածին գենոր: Այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդը վերծանեց ժառանգական մեխանիզմները և թափանցեց բջջի մոլեկուլային կառուցվաք, նա իրեն բնության նոր արարիչ զգաց:
	   Գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված օրգանիզմ /ԳՄՕ/ կարող ենք կոչել ցանկացած միաբջիջ կամ բազմաբջիջ օրգանիզմ, որ ստացվել է դրա գենետիկական ապարատում մարդու միջամտությամբ առաջացած փոփոխության շնորհիվ, այն տարբերվում է բնական օրգանիզմներից և ընդունակ է վերարտադրել կամ փոխանցել ժառանգական գենետիկական նյութը:
	Գիտնականները հայտնաբերերել են ֆերմենտներ, որոնց միջոցով հնարավոր է անջատել այս կամ այն ժառանգական հատկանիշի համար «պատասխանատու» նյութի՝ ԴՆԹ-ի /դեզօքսիրիբոնուկլեինաթթու/ մանրադիտակային հատվածներ, վերածնել /այսինքն ուսւմնասիրել, թե ինչ հատկանիշներ է կրում տվյալ հատվածը/ զեները և ներմուծել դրանք այլ բջիջների մեջ: Արդյունքում տվյալ գենի նոր տերը ձեռք է բերում անհրաժեշտ հատկությունները փոփոխել մարդու համար ցանկալի ուղղությամբ: Օրինակ, բույսի գենոմին /գենային համակարգին/ պատվաստվում է այլ կենդանի օրգանիզմների կամ բույսերի գեն, որից հետո այն դառնում է հիվանդացությանն ավելի պակաս ենթակա և երաշտի նկատմամբ առավել կայուն: Նման բույսերից ստացված գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված /ձևափոխված/ մթերքը կարող է ունենալ օգտակար հատկություններ/համ, սննդային արժեք, պահեստավորման ժամանակ անբարենպաստ պայմանների նկատմամաբ կայունությունն այլն:
	«Գենային ինժեներիա» անվանումն ինքը խոսում է իր մասին: Օրինակ, տեղադրելով մի օրգանիզմի գենի կտորը բոլորովին օտարածին օրգանիզմ՝ կարել է ստանալ այնպիսի նոր որակներ, որոնք հնարավոր չէ ստանալ բնական ճանապարհով կամ սելեկցիայի միջոցով:
	Գենային ինժեներիան առաջին անգամ հնարավորություն տվեց հաղթահարել տարբեր կենադանիներ խաչասերելու պատնեշը, խաչասերելով լոլիկը՝ ձկան, բւսկտերիան՝ կարտոֆիլի, խոզը՝ մեդուզայի հետ և ւսյլն: Զարմանալի է, բայց փաստ է: 	Այդ օրգանիզմները սկսեցին կոչել գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված /ԳՄՕ/: Անշուշտ, այդպիսի հետազոտություններն անմիջապես գործնական հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեցին:
	Գիտնականներն արդեն լոլիկի ԴՆԹ-ի գենի մեջ ներկառուցել են արկտիկական ձկան՝ կամբալայի գենը: ճիտ է, բանջարեղենը չի թափահարում պոչիկը և «հեռանում» գնորդից, ինչպես ձուկը, այն շատ հեշտ է դիմակայուն ցրտին, ինչպես խորը ջրերում ապրող հյուսիսային ձուկը:
	Այնուամենայինիվ, մարդիկ, մեծամասամբ վախենում են այդ մթերքը օգտագերծել: Ինչու :Փերձենք հասկանալ :
	Գենետիկորեն մեդոդիֆիկացված օրգանիզմների լայն օգտագործման հետ այսօր մեծ հույսեր են կապում, կարծելով, որ Երկրագնդի վրա վերջապես կհաղթահարվի հւսմատարած սովը: Այս ամենը բխում է այն հանգամանքից, որ բնակչությունը աճում է ավելի արագ, քան սպասվում էր /որոշ գնահատումներով 2005թ.-ին մոլորակի բնակչության թիվը կկազմի 9 մլրդ/:
	Մեծամասնության կարծիքով բարձր բերքատվությամբ ԳՄՕ-ի բույսերի օգտագործումը կարող է ապահովել անհրաժեշտ սնունդ, ընդ որում՝ կրճատելով հողերի   գյուղատնտեսական   շրջանառությունը,   հանքային   պարարտանյութերը   և թունաքիմիկատները: Ձևափոխված բույսերը կարող են դիմակայել երաշտին և աղակալված հողերին: Հնարավոր է բարձրացնել մշակաբույսերի դիմադրողականությունը վնասատուների նկատմամբ, ավելացնել արժեքավոր նյութերի պարունակությունը, ինչպես նաև ստանալ և արտադրել դեղամիջոցներ պարունակող բույսեր: Այնուամենայնիվ, նաև զարգացող երկրներում, ուր սննդամթերքի պակաս կա, բավական շատ են ԳՄՕ-ի հակառակորդները: Գենա-ինժեներային տեխնոլոգիաները սկսել են կիրառել վերջերս, և այժմ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչպես կպահեն իրենց մեր ձեռքով ձևափոխված օրգանիզմները և դրանց սերունդները 20, 50 և ավելի տարիներ հետո: Շատ երկրներում ակտիվ աշխատանքներ են տարվում ձկների արժեքավոր տեսակների /օրինակ, սաղմոնի/ ձևափոխման ուղղությամբ, որոնք արագ կվերարտադրվեն և կբնակվեն իրենց համար անսովոր բնակլիմայական պայմաններում: Սակայն այդ ձկների բնակեցումը բնական միջավայրում կարող է ոչ միայն ավելացնել ձկնային արտադրության քանակը և որակը, այլև խախտել տարածաշրջանի կենսաբազմազանությունը, դուրս մղելով տվյալ միջավայրի ոչ միայն սովորական, այլ նաև էնդեմիկ /կենդանիներ և բույսեր, որոնք որպես տեսակ գոյացել են տվյալ ախարհագրական տարածքում/ ձկնատեսակները:
	Միջատների և թռչունների միջոցով ԳՄՕ- բույսերը կարող են տեղափոխվել բավական հեռավոր տարածություններ, ինչը նույնպես կարող է խաթարել դարերով ստեղծված էկոհամակարգերը:
........................................................................

----------

Apsara (29.09.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

..............................Արդյո՞ք ԳՄՕ-ները մարդու համար անվտանգ են:
	Սննդի բաղադրության փոփոխության կողմնակի ազդեցություններից առավել ցայտուն են ալերգիկ ռեակցիաները, ինչն էլ ԳՄՕ-ի հակառակորդների համար ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ է: Ընդ որում՝ նրանք պահանջում են սննդամթերքի «բացարձակ» անվտանգություն: Սա գործնականորեն անհնար է, քանի որ մարդկանց ալերգիկ հիվանդություններն ավելանում են նաև գյուղատնտեսության մեջ թունաքիմիկատների և պարարտանյութերի օգտագործման ավելացումից:
	1994թ ամերիկյան խանութներում հայտնվեց առաջին ԳՄՕ-բանջարեղենը՝ լոլիկը, որը չէր «վախենում» փոխադրումներից և երկար ժամանակ պահպանում էր իր ապրանքային տեսքը: Արտաքինից դա սովորական լոլիկ է, սակայն բազմանում է անսովոր արագությամբ, կայուն է ցածր ջերմաստիճանների և հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ: Բենային ինժեներիայի միջոցով ստացված տեսակների բերքատվությունը 4-5 անգամ ավելի բարձր է, քան սովորականներինը:
	Գենային ինժեներիայի հաջորդ «հրաշքը», որի մասին երազում են հողագործները, կարտոֆիլն է, որին կոլորադյան բզեզն անգամ չի կարող վնասել: Բանն այն է, որ կարտոֆիլի գենոմի մեջ «ներկցված են» վնասատուների համար մահացու թունավոր նյութ արտադրող բակտերիայի գեն: Սակայն, չգիտես ինչու, գիտնականները չէին մտածել կարտոֆիլի վրա նստող այլ միջատների մասին և զարմացած էին, երբ սկսեցին ոչնչանալ թիթեռները, զատիկները և նույնիսկ մեղուները:
	Դրանց ոչնչացման հետևանքով կսկսեն ոչնչանալ նաև թռչունները, որոնք կզրկվեն իրենց հիմնական կերից՝ միջատներից: Այդպիսով, կխախտվի կենսաբանական հավասարակշռությունը, որը բնությունը ստեղծել է միլիարդավոր տարիների ընթացքում:
	Անհրաժեշտ եղան տարիներ, մինչև իսկ ցնցումներ, ինչպիսին է Չերնոբիլը, հասկանալու համար, որ գիտության հրաշքները երբեմն ավելի մեծ չարիք են բերում, քան օգուտ: Որքան բարձր է տեխնոլոգիան, այնքան մեծ է ռիսկը: Գիտատեխնիկական հեղափոխությունը նվիրել է մեզ շատ հայտնագործություններ և.... վախ: Մենք վախենում ենք /ոչ անհիմն/ ատոմային ռեակտորներից, օզոնային անցքերից, վախենում ենք ծորակից ջուր խմել, միս ուտել /բա որ հանկարծ կատաղած կովի միսս լինի, կամ գրիպով հիվանդ հավի/: Բանջարեղենն էլ իր հերթին: Եթե առաջ մարդը վախենում էր՝ արդյո՞ք դրանց մեջ շւււտ չեն թունաքիմիկատները, ապա այսօր մտահոգությանն ավելացել է ևս մեկը՝ գնած կարտոֆիլի կամ լոլիկի մեջ չկա՞ արդյոք արհեստական ներմուծված գեն:
	Ռուս գիտնականների ոաումնասիրությունները հաստատում են արտասահմանյան կոլեգաների եզրահանգումները, մարդը որքան շատ է օգտագործում ԳՄՕ, այնքան մեծ է արյան մեջ չարորակ գոյացությունների, աղիստամոքսային տրակտի և ներվային համակարգի ախտահարման վտանգը: Հաստատված է նաև արյան անոթների անանցելիության, ինչպես նաև ալերգիկ հիվանդությունների աճը:
	Բնակչության մեծ մասը չգիտի և պատկերացում չունի ԳՄՕ-ների և դրանց օգտագործման հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին: Տեղեկատվության պակասը ԳՄՕ-ների տարածման վերաբերյալ հսկայական ծավալների է հասնում որոշ երկրներում, որից հետ չի մնում նաև Հայաստանը: Քանի դեռ չկա էկոհամակարգերի, մարդկանց, բույսերի և կենդանիների վրա ԳՄՕ-ների ազդեցության մասին համապատասխան տեղեկատվություն, սննդամթերքի մեջ դրանց օգտագործումը պետք է սառեցվի: Մարդիկ միշտ վախեցել են բնական աղետներից, պատերազմներից, իսկ այժմ, պարզվում է, որ պակաս վտանգավոր չէ միս և բանջարեղեն ուտելը: Պետք է միշտ հիշել՝ յուրաքանչյուր տեխնոլոգիա ունի ակնհայտ դրական և անհայտ բացասական կողմեր:
	Այսօր մշակված է ԳՄՕ-բույսերի ավելի քան 120տեսակ՝ սոյա, եգիպտացորեն, բրինձ, դդմիկ, վարունգ, լոլիկ, ցորեն, կարտոֆիլ, բամբակ, շաքարի ճակնդեղ և այլն: Այս մշակաբույսերն աճեցնում են ԱՄՆ-ում, Արգենտինայում, Կնադայում, Ավստրալիայում, Չինաստանում, Մեքսիկայում, Իսպանիայում, Ֆրանսիայում, Հարավային Աֆրիկայում, Պորտուգալիայում, ճապոնիայում, Հնդկաստանում:
	ԳՄՕ-ի հայտնվելը երկրների երկրների իշխանություններին առաջին հերթին սննդի անվտանգության առումով, բարդ խնդրի առջև կանգնեցրեց: Ավելացնենք դրան, որ բոլոր փորձարկումները կարճաժամկետ էին, հետևաբար ԳՄՕ-ների բացասական ազդեցությունը կարող է ի հայտ գալ շատ ուշ, մինչև իսկ մի քանի սերունդ անց:
	Երբ ԳՄ-սոյայի առաջին խմբաքանակը պատրաստ էր ուղարկելու Եվրոպա, սպառողներն հայտարարեցին, թե ուզում են իմանալ՝ ինչ են ուտում իրենք և որքանով է այդ սնունդը օգտակար:
	Պատահական չէ, որ ԳՄՕ-ների կենսանվտանգության խնդիրն ի հայտ եկավ: Գլխավոր պատճառն այն է, որ այդ մթերքները վերամշակված կենդանի օրգանիզմներ են, որտեղ պահպանված է ԴՆԹ-ն և այն կարող է սերունդներին թոխանցել ձեռք բերված, ոչ բնական ժառանգական նյութը:
	Այդ հարցով արդեն տագնապի ազդանշան է հնչեցնում Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունը, ՄԱԿ-ի սննդի կազմակերպությունը, միջազգային բնապահպանական կազմակերպություններ: Եվրոպական շատ երկրներ ընդհանրապես արգելել են ԳՄՕ-ների ներմուծումը, քանի որ այդ երկրների գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները հաստատել են, որ ԳՄՕ-ների օգտագործումը կարող է հանգեցնել մարդու օրգանիզմի համար անբարենպաստ, ինչպես նաև անդառնալի փոփոխություններ: Գիտնականները հարց են դնում, որքանո՞վ է այն օրգանիզմի համար անվտան/առայժմ այդ հարցի պատասխանը չկա/: Այդ դեպքում խնդիր է առաջանում, որքան զանգվածով ԳՄՕ կարելի է օգտագործել գյուղատնտեսության մեջ և այն արդյոք չի՞ բերի ծանր և, հնարավոր է, անդառնալի հետևանքներ: ԳՄՕ-մթերքի օգտագործման հարցը մնում է Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության /ԱՀԿ/ մանդատի մեջ: Այնուամենայնիվ, ներկայում ԱՀԿ-ն միանշանակ պատասխան չի տվել, թե գենետիկորեն ձևափոխված արտադրանքը մարդու համար ռիսկի գործոն համարվու՞մ է թե ոչ: Ամեն դեպքում, ԱՀԿ-ն պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է , որ գենետիկայի մեթոդների օգտագործումն ընդունում է միայն բուժական նպատակներով և բացառում է մարդու կողմից բնությանը միջամտելը, ինչը կարող է հետագա հետևանքներ ունենալ: Աշխարհում այժմ սկիզբ է առել հասարակական խոշոր շարժում, որը պահանջում է սահմանափակել ԳՄՕ-ների տարածումը:
	Խնդրի շուրջ առաջացած վիճահարույց իրադրությունը հասունացրեց այն. օրենքով կարգավորելու անհրաժեշտություն:
	Այս ուղղությամբ միջազգային առաջին փաստաթուղթը կենսավտանգության
վերաբերյալ 2000թ. Մոնրեալում 130 երկրների կողմից ստորագրված Կարթագենի
Արձանագրությունն է, որն ընդունվեց Կենսաբազմազանության Կոնվենցիայի
շրջանակներում և որով կարգավորվում են ԳՄՕ-ների ոլորտում երկրների միջև
առևտրային      հարաբերությունները:	Այս      արձանագրությամբ     փաստորեն
սահմանվեցին ԳՄՕ-ների տեղափոխման միջազգային կանոնները:
ԳՄՕ-ների ներմուծումը պետությունների անվտանգությանը սպառնալու դեպքում, Արձանագրությունը նրանց թույլ է տալիս կիրառել նախազգուշության սկզբունքը և արգելել ԳՄՕ-ի ներկրումը: Այս սկզբունքը կարճ կարել է արտահայտել հետևյալ բառերո. «մի վնասիր» կամ «մի շտապիր»:
	Մի շարք եվրոպական երկրներ որոշում են ընդունել մակնշել ԳՄՕ- մթերքը: Այսպես, ըստ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի հրահանգի, մթերքի մեջ ԳՄՕ-ի 0,9 տոկոս պարունակության դեպքում ապրանքի մակնշման վրա պետք է լինի համապատասխան գրառում:
	Բայց և այնպես, ԳՄՕ արտահանող երկրների / Կանադա, ԱՄՆ/ կողմից Եվրոխորհրդի վրա մեծ ճնշում է գործադրվում: Ամերիկյան մայրցամաքը պահանջում է հրաժարվել մթերքի մակնշումից:
	Հայաստան ԳՄՕ-ների ներկրումը սկսեց աճել 90-ական թվականներին, հատկապես մարդասիրական օգնության խողովակով: Այդպիսի առաջին մթերքներից էր սերմացու կարտոֆիլը: Նկատենք, որ անցումային շրջանում տեղի ունեցավ բնակչության կենսամակարդակի կտրուկ անկում,որն ուղեկցվեց ֆերմերներին ցույց տրվող պետական օգնության գործնական բացակայությամբ: Անվճար ցանքանյութը, բնականաբար, սկսեց դուրս մղել տեղական տեսակները:

	Այնուհետև Հայաստան ներկրված ԳՄՕ մթերքներին միացան տոմատները, արագ աճող ծառերի տնկիները/բարդի/, պահածոյացված եգիպտացորենը, օսլան և այլն: Այսինքն, հայկական շուկան ԳՄՕ-ների ներխուժմանը անպաշտպան գտնվեց:
Ինչպես գտնում են մասնագետները, Հայաստանը պետք է պաշտպանված լինի ԳՄՕ-ների անվերահսկելի օգտագործումից:
	Հայաստանում մթերքի գենետիկական ծագման վերաբերյալ պարտադիր մակնշման հատուկ օրենք դեռևս չկա, սակայն մշակվում է օրինագիծ, որտեղ ԳՄՕ-ների վերաբերյալ ռիսկի գնահատումը կգտնի իր արտացոլումը:
Քանի դեռ չկա էկոհամակարգերի, մարդկանց, բույսերի և կենդանիների վրա ԳՄՕ-ների ազդեցության մասին համապատասխան տեղեկաւովությունը սննդամթերքի մեջ դրանց օգտագործումը պետք է սառեցվի:

----------

Apsara (29.09.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009)

----------


## Apsara

հմմմ, դաաա, մնում է հուսալ, որ Հայաստանի նման երկրները չեն դարձել առաջին գաղտնի փորձերի փարձադաշտ: Ախր ոչինչ չես կարող բացառել, հիշում եմ, երբ ԱՄՆ-ից բերված սերմեր էին բաժանում գյուղացիներին՝ անվճար, հիշում եմ, թե ինչ սիրուն, մեծ բայց անհամ ու տարօրինակ կարտոֆիլ էր աճել մորաքրոջս այգում....

Մնում է մարդ գնա իր համար հողակտոր վերցնի ու մշակի իրեն անհրաժեշտ մթերքը…

----------

Second Chance (29.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2012)

----------


## progressive

Դե գենամոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերքը ահավոր վնաս ա... տուփերի վրա առնելուց առաջ որ նայեք ժողովուրդ ինչ-որ շատ ավելորդ հավելում ունեցող նյութերով ապրանքը մի առեք

----------


## Apsara

> Դե գենամոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերքը ահավոր վնաս ա... տուփերի վրա առնելուց առաջ որ նայեք ժողովուրդ ինչ-որ շատ ավելորդ հավելում ունեցող նյութերով ապրանքը մի առեք


Էստեղ ոչ տուփերի գրվածին եմ  հավատւմ, ոչ ժամկետներին, հայերեն են թարքմանում ու տիպով կպցնում անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն գրվածին, ցավոք ամեն ինչ չեն թարքմանում:

----------


## boooooooom

Ժողովուրդ, մեր երկրում կա ինչ որ կառույց, որը հետևում է, որ հանրապետություն չմտնի գենոմոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերք: Կամ գոնե կան անկախ լաբորատորիաներ, որտեղ քաղաքացին ցանկության դեպքում կարող է պատվիրել փորձաքննություն?

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ, մեր երկրում կա ինչ որ կառույց, որը հետևում է, որ հանրապետություն չմտնի գենոմոդիֆիկացված սննդամթերք: Կամ գոնե կան անկախ լաբորատորիաներ, որտեղ քաղաքացին ցանկության դեպքում կարող է պատվիրել փորձաքննություն?


Իսկ մեր մոտ ինչ-որ օրենք կա՞ դրա հետ կապված, որ մի հատ էլ կառույց լինի:
Չեմ կարծում, որ լինի: Նույնիսկ զարգացած երկրներից շատ շատերը դեռ նորմալ օրենքներ չունեն դրա հետ կապված, քանի որ նման օրենքները, կոպիտ ասած` շատերի բիզնեսներին կխփեն:

Փորձաքննություն պատվիրելը ռեալ չեմ համարում: Իմ կարծիքով էդ նենց բան չի, որ ամեն պատահած լաբորատորիա կարողանա պարզել:

----------

boooooooom (18.11.2012), keyboard (18.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

եթե կենդանիները մաքդոնալս ուտեին...

----------

Freeman (02.03.2013), Valentina (01.03.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------

